# Asura & Yasha VS Goku & Vegeta



## ShenLong Kazama (Jun 17, 2012)

*Knowledge:* None

*Restrictions:* Fusion and Potara

*Location:* Wasteland


----------



## willyvereb (Jun 17, 2012)

Even if they fuse, the DB cast has little chance against the AW protagonists.
Speed advantage and DLC feats rising their power to new heights and stuff.


----------



## Nighty the Mighty (Jun 17, 2012)

Asura is FTL so he blitzes.


----------



## Disaresta (Jun 17, 2012)

ummm...ftl...asura...proceed to derp?


----------



## 8-Peacock-8 (Jun 17, 2012)

this thread.....


----------



## SpaceMook (Jun 17, 2012)

[YOUTUBE]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=GIufkLyJuMM[/YOUTUBE]

Yasha's theme solo's.


----------



## 8-Peacock-8 (Jun 17, 2012)

SpaceMook said:


> [YOUTUBE]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=GIufkLyJuMM[/YOUTUBE]
> 
> Yasha's theme solo's.



Isn't Yasha really Rei after he died?


----------



## SpaceMook (Jun 17, 2012)

8-Peacock-8 said:


> Isn't Yasha really Rei after he died?



He grew a beard.


----------



## 8-Peacock-8 (Jun 17, 2012)

SpaceMook said:


> He grew a beard.



Nanto Saiken shale live on. :ho


----------



## Prince Vegeta (Jun 17, 2012)

Goku and Vegeta win


----------



## cnorwood (Jun 17, 2012)

Prince Vegeta said:


> Goku and Vegeta win



Bro, this isnt an eating contest


----------



## SpaceMook (Jun 17, 2012)

Prince Vegeta said:


> Goku and Vegeta win



Mind proving this?


----------



## Majinvergil (Jun 17, 2012)




----------



## Gomu (Jun 17, 2012)

Do I really need to comment on how shitty this thread is. Yasha btw was capable of at least reacting to Chakra who was already FTL before his transformation into a giant statue. Chakra while in his normal form is capable of basically toying with him and Asura, and Yasha seeing the cutscenes using buttons in game, had to save Asura from getting killed a few times. So I'd say he's much faster than Asura is even in Mantra Mode. So yeah his MHS feats is likely much farther than that probably on the realms of relativity. Though I don't know for sure.


----------



## Prince Vegeta (Jun 18, 2012)

SpaceMook said:


> Mind proving this?



Vegeta alone has the power to destroy the universe


----------



## posterer (Jun 18, 2012)

Asura or Yasha solo's


----------



## I Kill You (Jun 18, 2012)

Hold on here. Are we talking about DBZ? Or DB GT? Because if its GT then its basically impossible for anyone in the whole Cartoon/Anime world to take down Goku.


----------



## ShenLong Kazama (Jun 18, 2012)

Goku and Vegeta cannot use Fusion or Potara but they have access to SSJ4 form.


----------



## Prince Vegeta (Jun 18, 2012)

I wanna see a video of Asura and yasha and see how strong they are and what they are capable of


----------



## Tzeentch (Jun 18, 2012)




----------



## TheFoxsCloak (Jun 18, 2012)

I can't believe I'm facilitating this, but ask and ye shall receive.

Episode 1

Episode 5

Episode 12

Episode 13

Episode 14

Episode 15

Episode 18

Episode 20

Episode 21

Episode 22

I think these are pretty good examples of what they are capable of.


----------



## Prince Vegeta (Jun 18, 2012)

what is that? a video game or animation?


----------



## 8-Peacock-8 (Jun 18, 2012)

Prince Vegeta said:


> what is that? a video game or animation?



I don't know 

It's both.


----------



## TheFoxsCloak (Jun 18, 2012)

Yeah, that's fairly accurate.


----------



## 8-Peacock-8 (Jun 18, 2012)

TheFoxsCloak said:


> Yeah, that's fairly accurate.



Well they do have an anime style level.


----------



## Blackfeather Dragon (Jun 18, 2012)

Prince Vegeta said:


> Vegeta alone has the power to destroy the universe


----------



## 8-Peacock-8 (Jun 18, 2012)

Prince Vegeta said:


> Vegeta alone has the power to destroy the universe



Da fuck is this shit.

Im not surprised seeing as this guy is only going around giving half assed answers and he is calling him self Prince Vegeta.


----------



## Gomu (Jun 18, 2012)

He does realize that the strongest guy in verse is Broly if we take into account non-canons and Vegito is the strongest inverse canonly right. I  mean it's so obvious right?


----------



## willyvereb (Jun 18, 2012)

I think Prince Vegeta was referring to either Buu's or Omega Shenron's claim.
Both of are only existing in the anime thus being non-cannon.
Even if not, those who made the claims were talking out of their asses with nothing seriously implying either combatant is strong enough to destroy the universe.
Ladies and gentlemen, that's what we call hyperbole.


----------



## Gomu (Jun 18, 2012)

Yes because we need another lesson about damndable hyperboles lord knows that this bastard doesn't understand what that means. At least I hope he does, right "Prince"?:sanji


----------



## willyvereb (Jun 18, 2012)

Chill.
No need to call people names or insulting them.
You can get your point across much easier with a "passive" approach.


----------



## Bender (Jun 18, 2012)

willyvereb said:


> Chill.
> No need to call people names or insulting them.
> You can get your point across much easier with a "passive" approach.



I'm not insulting him, I'm just trying to get a good laugh.  I didn't laugh in my other response in the first page. Anyways....You gonna lock this thread?


----------



## SpaceMook (Jun 18, 2012)

Prince Vegeta said:


> Vegeta alone has the power to destroy the universe



Hyperbole with nothing to back it up.

DBZ is multi-planet busting, Asura can easily destroy stars and is FTL.




I Kill You said:


> Hold on here. Are we talking about DBZ? Or DB GT? Because if its GT then its basically impossible for anyone in the whole Cartoon/Anime world to take down Goku.



You need to watch more anime then. Plenty of things can take Goku down.


----------



## Gomu (Jun 18, 2012)

The sadness... the sadness...


----------



## Blackfeather Dragon (Jun 18, 2012)

I'm still waiting to know if he was serious on that comment or not


----------



## Gomu (Jun 18, 2012)

Completely serious. You couldn't tell?


----------



## willyvereb (Jun 18, 2012)

He was either trolling or apparently has very much to be desired for in terms of battledome knowledge.


----------



## Gomu (Jun 18, 2012)

willyvereb said:


> He was either trolling or apparently has very much to be desired for in terms of battledome knowledge.



Or he watched Team Four Star and took that shit seriously.


----------



## Bender (Jun 18, 2012)

Please god tell me no one in this thread actually uses GT feats for why DB verse is a force to reckoned with. 

Bloody hell guys, it's non-canon shit.


----------



## cnorwood (Jun 18, 2012)

Vegeta can bust the universe???? Oh you mean dbgt anime universe which is only 3 galaxies LOLOLOLOLOL im sure by chain reaction like omega


----------



## SpaceMook (Jun 18, 2012)

Bender said:


> Please god tell me no one in this thread actually uses GT feats for why DB verse is a force to reckoned with.
> 
> Bloody hell guys, it's non-canon shit.



OP says SSJ4 is available for use.


----------



## Bender (Jun 18, 2012)

@ Space Mook

:rofl :rofl


----------



## willyvereb (Jun 18, 2012)

SpaceMook said:


> OP says SSJ4 is available for use.


He did?
I mean it isn't included in the first post.


----------



## SpaceMook (Jun 18, 2012)

willyvereb said:


> He did?
> I mean it isn't included in the first post.





ShenLong Kazama said:


> Goku and Vegeta cannot use Fusion or Potara but they have access to SSJ4 form.



He said it later down on the first page.


----------



## willyvereb (Jun 18, 2012)

Alright then I suppose it's  anime Goku and Vegeta with GT feats included.
Then it's a closer match than we originally thought.
If we also include the movies, they're star busters (stronger than Broly) with at least FTL reactions (some of their energy blasts have minor FTL feats).

Also, they cannot handle the heat of the Sun.


----------



## ShenLong Kazama (Jun 18, 2012)

When i said all feats except Fusion and Potara it means SSJ4 form and all the movies.


----------



## 8-Peacock-8 (Jun 18, 2012)

ShenLong Kazama said:


> When i said all feats except Fusion and Potara it means SSJ4 form and all the movies.



Asura still solos or Yasha solos


----------



## Majinvergil (Jun 18, 2012)

Prince Vegeta said:


> Goku and Vegeta win


No they don't,not even close.



ShenLong Kazama said:


> When i said all feats except Fusion and Potara it means SSJ4 form and all the movies.


Still a terrible thread that has been done before.


----------



## ShenLong Kazama (Jun 18, 2012)

If Asura and Yasha win /thread.


----------

